# Skull & Nub Theory Please :)



## Hopeful.89

Just for fun! What do you think?? Finding out hopefully Sept 14th! 
12w scan.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1858-1.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 41


----------



## JoHio

I'd say girl. :)


----------



## Talia12

I think definitely girl


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## 6lilpigs

Was you exactly 12 weeks? I am seeing a little rise on the end of it so am going to have a hesitant guess that its just starting to rise, so first boy guess for you :)


----------



## Hopeful.89

It was 12W according to LMP, but 11w 6d, according to the size!

All of the ring tests, etc are saying boy! 

I will update for sure in Sept, I always find these lots of fun!


----------



## pinkclouds

:blue:


----------



## Bittersweet

:blue:


----------



## Gretaa

I'd say boy


----------



## Hopeful.89

This makes me so excited for Sept 14th!! Thank you all for your guesses!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Its finally here! Gender Scan in T-minus 4 hours, any last guesses???


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck! :)


----------



## Talia12

Stalking for updates! :D


----------



## Hopeful.89

Its a....... BOY!!!! 

We are so overjoyed and can't wait to meet him!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## Talia12

Aww congratulations! My worst guess ever haha!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Congrats on team :blue:


----------

